# Leaving Puppy Alone



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi
I still have 4 weeks holiday before I return to work. I will be out of the house for 3.5 hours max 5 mornings a week and Beemo will be 14/15 weeks old.
We have not actually left her on her own since bringing her home and she cries if I go and hang the washing out or take out the bins.
Has anyone got any good tips? Should I just go for 10 mins and then slowly build up time? I will leave her with a kong and toys but I know she's going to cry  Our other dog will be in the house but Beemo will be in a crate.
I really want to make sure she is happy being left before I have to go back or I will worry all morning.
Everything else is going really well 
I'm posting another picture and I'm pretty certain it will be upside-down again!


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Yay! She's up the right way!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Wel done Judith,nice to see her right way up. 
I think maybe by the time you're back to work she will be pretty much house trained if not completely . Maybe she can then have the run of the kitchen instead of just the crate. 
Yeah maybe get her use to a little time alone gradually.im sure she will adapt quickly. I had 3 weeks with Sid after I got him and he's fine know to be left. He does however share the kitchen with Molly when I'm out and they're some what just a little excited when I get home.


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Nicola, not sure I want them both loose in the house together yet but that may well change by September. We have 2 cats as well just to complicate things more! &#55357;&#56832;
She is doing really well with housetraining and hasn't been in the house at all since last Sunday so I'm not worried about that, it's just the crying &#55357;&#56866;
She sleeps well in her crate at night so I don't think it's the crate, it just wanting her people about! I think I will just have to increase the time she's left daily and she will hopefully just learn that we do come back. On the other hand it's lovely that she likes us so much!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If she has two cats and a dog to keep her company then I would be very matter of fact about the whole thing or you'll only increase her anxiety. If she can have a very special toy only for her crate time maybe it will help. Like with small children I'd ignore the tears, give her a kiss, assure her she'll be fine and then just walk out. In a few days she'll know the drill and likely sleep the whole time.


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you Fairlie, reassuring words!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Obi went through a separation anxiety phase. It was difficult to hear him howl. We were told to start with just a very short time apart from him... Literally walk out the door, close it count to ten and then walk back in the room. Do this several times through the day. Gradually build it up to minutes, then fives of minutes, then tens etc etc. He follows us around the house still but copes ok when we are out for several hours now. Favourite toys and treats... Pizzles or Pigs Ears help.


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you Humspoff. I have just been out for 20 mins and when I came back she was still enjoying her kong and quiet! My daughter was upstairs but it's a start!


----------



## Bundle (Apr 26, 2015)

Alfie will be 4 months tomorrow and he doesn't like to be in a different room or inside if I'm in the garden. However, he goes in his crate at bedtime and when I go out - this is anything from 15mins to 4hrs. I always say the same phrase "back soon" and I think he's learnt that I will come back. For many weeks he wouldn't eat even the tastiest treats while I was away but now does, so that relieves my guilt when I leave him for 4 hours! He doesn't love his crate, and doesn't like being in it when I'm in the house, but he goes in with no fuss and just seems to accept that this is how things are. Be consistent and don't worry your pup will be safe and ok. xx


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you Bundle, that's good to hear.


----------

